# Cute Black Bebies Yuki and Shin



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello  I am Middy and I am a first time Rat Momma and own to adorible babies who will be 5 months next month! So excuse me as I show them off.

This Baby is Shin, named after the Shin in the Series 'Nana' and he is my Dumbo baby and my largest one as well.


















He's also my "Crotch rat"









This baby is my little Yuki, Named after the Fruits Basket Character, and also because of the 'snow flake' on his forehead.


















And here are some of them together


















Thanks for looking at my little babies!


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

AWE!!!!!!!!!! I wish I had a camera


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... I love dumbos!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> Awww... I love dumbos!


i concur.
your boys are adorable! <3


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I had that kinda cage for my ferrets, they loved it, wish I still had it! But my rat boys love the ones they have now! Even though it is only a 2 story.. but its got pleanty of room for two ratties!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Aww! Their bot lovely!

Love the first pic of Shin!


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

gorgeous pics! my ferrets are in that cage - they love it - got 2 of them in it!


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

cuties!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww so bute, love the cag btw


----------

